# non si accorsero che eravamo lì fino a che non ci videro



## daniel.samper

Tengo una duda con la traducción de la siguiente frase al castellano:
_Non                        si accorsero che eravamo lì fino a che non ci videro_

Sería: _"No                        se dieron cuenta de que estábamos allí hasta que nos vieron" _o_"No                        se dieron cuenta de que estábamos allí hasta que *no* nos vieron".

_Gracias. _
_


----------



## alessandra82

daniel.samper said:


> Tengo una duda con la traducción de la siguiente frase al castellano:
> _Non                        si accorsero che eravamo lì fino a che non ci videro_
> 
> Sería: _"No                        se dieron cuenta de que estábamos allí hasta que nos vieron" _o_"No                        se dieron cuenta de que estábamos allí hasta que *no* nos vieron".
> 
> _Gracias. _
> _



Tienes que quitar la negación no y si no me equivoco rige el subjuntivo.


----------



## kreiner

En español, después de una frase negativa, "hasta que" puede llevar un "no" expletivo, que no tiene ninguna función sintáctica. Es correcto "hasta que nos vieron", pero también "hasta que no nos vieron".
Del DPD:
*hasta*
"Es muy frecuente que, cuando la oración principal tiene sentido negativo, en la subordinada aparezca un _no_ expletivo, esto es, innecesario, como refuerzo de la negación de la oración principal:_ No se fue hasta que no llegó su padre_".


----------



## 0scar

_"No se dieron cuenta de que estábamos allí hasta que nos vieron"  _

_"No se dieron cuenta de que estábamos allí hasta que *no* nos vieron"  _

De ninguna manera la 2da. oración está bien.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, sí está bien y ya han explicado el motivo en el post anterior al tuyo.

Además:
En español existe la doble negación, que tiene valor afirmativo.


----------



## 0scar

No tiene nada que ver la doble negación en esto, acá no existe.
O "nos vieron" o "no nos vieron", castellano castizo y obvio.


----------



## Geviert

Los muchachos tienen razón Oscar (tú la tienes en tu ejemplo).  la doble negación con valor afirmativo es cuestión de lógica diría (castiza y obvia también), luego de la lengua (y no solo en castellano).


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> No tiene nada que ver la doble negación en esto, acá no existe.
> O "nos vieron" o "no nos vieron", castellano castizo y obvio.



Y algo completamente distinto del tema del hilo. Estás poniendo frases simples, nada de frases compuestas, con oración principal y oración secundaria. Es evidente que si enuncias "Ver" o "No ver" sería como dices tú (Que para algo existe la negación) Pero resulta que se está hablando de algo completamente distinto, de un uso de la lengua, que además es -Entre las dos opciones- el más común.


----------



## cirofornaro

daniel.samper said:


> _Non si accorsero che eravamo lì fino a che non ci videro_


Se dieron cuenta  de que estabamos ahí sólo cuando nos vieron.


----------



## Estopa

Quizá invirtiendo el orden de la frase sea más fácil ver que el uso del "no" es correcto y habitual:

_No se dieron cuenta de que estábamos allí hasta que (*no)* nos vieron =>_
_Hasta que *no* nos vieron, no se dieron cuenta de que estábamos allí._

No conozco en detalle los usos de otros países, pero al menos en España la presencia del adverbio en la segunda frase sería mucho más frecuente que la omisión.
¿Cuál sería el uso habitual en Argentina?

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Me acabo de dar cuenta de un detalle. La frase sin el segundo *no* tiene otro significado:
Estuvimos allí hasta que nos vieron pero en ese momento dejamos de estar. Se dieron cuenta de que en habíamos estado allí hasta ese momento (Y de que después de ese momento dejamos de estar.


Por eso tiene que ir el *no* Para diferenciarla de la, llamémosla así, la frase "preferente"


----------



## honeyheart

Estopa said:


> ¿Cuál sería el uso habitual en Argentina?


Estuve pensando y se me complica decirlo, porque es de esas cosas que te salen naturalmente cuando hablás, pero cuando te ponés a analizarlas conscientemente, el mismo razonarlas te confunde.  Yo habría creído que no poníamos el segundo "no", pero entonces, al intentar recordar alguna oración de este tipo, sentí que era común decirla con ambos.

Tratando de encontrarle una explicación, me parece llegar a la conclusión de que depende de la intención con la que se dice la frase: cuando el "hasta que" se usa para indicar una *condición*, incluimos el "no" (_no como hasta que no me traigan la sal_, o sea, si no me traen la sal, no como); pero lo omitimos, cuando indica un *término* (_no comí hasta que me trajeron la sal_, o sea, cuando me trajeron la sal, empecé a comer).

De todos modos, para los que aprenden español como idioma extranjero, lo mejor en estos casos siempre es apegarse a las reglas, por eso vuelvo a copiar lo que aparece en el DPD:

_"Es muy frecuente que, cuando la oración principal tiene sentido negativo, en la subordinada aparezca un 'no' expletivo, esto es, *innecesario*, como refuerzo de la negación de la oración principal: No se fue hasta que no llegó su padre. Debido a lo *arraigado* de este uso, ha de considerarse *admisible*, aunque no hay que olvidar que el enunciado *no necesita* esta segunda negación: __No se fue hasta que llegó su padre."_


----------



## Estopa

¡Muchas gracias, honeyheart!


----------

